# Bartow County Club



## Streetsweeper (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anybody have a club in Bartow County looking for members or some land to lease. Somebody help!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 18, 2009)

Streetsweeper said:


> Does anybody have a club in Bartow County looking for members?



Cobbs Legion is Cherokee and Bartow most is Cherokee I think but not sure as they have added land since I was a member   http://www.cobbslegion.20m.com/  PM Dixie here on Woody's if interested


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks, but I will pass on that one. I am not looking for a club that has no where near that many members.


----------



## 98RIDE (Jan 20, 2009)

You should post under "Members Looking for Lease"


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 21, 2009)

I already have, I posted everywhere...........I am looking for me some land to lease or a club with low member count.


----------



## Just John (Jan 23, 2009)

We may have some openings not sure yet. Will know more in a couple weeks. Adairsville area.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 23, 2009)

Just John said:


> We may have some openings not sure yet. Will know more in a couple weeks. Adairsville area.



Cool, just let me know...................


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 24, 2009)

streetsweeper said:


> thanks, but i will pass on that one. I am not looking for a club that has no where near that many members.



good for you!!!!!


----------



## kevind (Jan 25, 2009)

If you have any openings in Adarsville area let me know.     kevwhitley25@yahoo.com


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 26, 2009)

Bowyer29 said:


> good for you!!!!!



I take it that your a member ?????????


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 26, 2009)

I hear you.  They do have a lot of members, but I hear that most of them arent there all the time.   I think they run 70 members.  I am thinking about joining this year, but I am not sure because that is a lot of people.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 30, 2009)

...


----------



## Streetsweeper (Feb 4, 2009)

btt


----------



## Streetsweeper (Feb 20, 2009)

somebody please help me out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 20, 2009)

Streetsweeper said:


> I take it that your a member ?????????



Used to be. No more trowing my money out the window. Can you believe I really let several small bucks walk on that land.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Feb 23, 2009)

Bowyer29 said:


> Used to be. No more trowing my money out the window. Can you believe I really let several small bucks walk on that land.



Oh ok.........so if has a ton of small deer but not alot of quality!


----------



## GoHogging (Feb 24, 2009)

have u tried?


http://www.silvercreekhuntingclub.com/


----------



## Hunter922 (Feb 24, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> have u tried?
> 
> 
> http://www.silvercreekhuntingclub.com/



90 + members in that one.............. LOT of people!!!


----------



## Streetsweeper (Feb 24, 2009)

Hunter922 said:


> 90 + members in that one.............. LOT of people!!!



you got that right!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 25, 2009)

Streetsweeper said:


> Oh ok.........so if has a ton of small deer but not alot of quality!



Not many deer anymore.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Mar 2, 2009)

Still looking yall.....also wanting some land around the Cartersville area to Rabbit Hunt during the "WHOLE" small game season! Nothing that I have to worry about deer hunters..................also would like to run dogs year round!


----------



## HuntMasta (Mar 4, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> Cobbs Legion is Cherokee and Bartow most is Cherokee I think but not sure as they have added land since I was a member   http://www.cobbslegion.20m.com/  PM Dixie here on Woody's if interested



You made a wise decision on this one....


----------



## Streetsweeper (Mar 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## treewalker (Mar 13, 2009)

I am in the process of interviewing potentional members for PVHC 
,if you are interested call Marc @706-252-0508.you need about 3 hours get a good look at the whole lease,we are in the process of restocking our swamp w/bass and bluegill. if it flys,runs,walks or swims we have it on this lease .


----------



## diesel4x4dan (Mar 13, 2009)

*bartow county lease*

How many total members will be on your bartow county lease.Is there water or eletricity?You said if it walks or runs its on the lease, what about Hogs.And what are the dues, Thank you.


----------

